# What did I find ??



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

I took a load of junk out to the city dump yesterday and in back they have about twelve acres of wood and brush stacked 15 feet high waiting to go through the mulcher :wacko1: 
Thanks to you guys, I know just enough about salvage wood to get myself in trouble. I drove around and around the stack looking for good wood small enough to handle, close enough to the outside so to get to it, and out of view of the safety director who woulda run my butt out of the wood pile in a heartbeat.
There was some real beautiful stuff, what I would give for an afternoon with a chainsaw out there (and permission to collect!)
I found some spalted stuff in huge logs way in the middle of the pile that I couldnt get out :cray: 
I did get one piece with nice spalting, hoping someone can ID it. From North Texas (Dallas)

[attachment=1731]
[attachment=1732]
[attachment=1733]


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

I got three other types of wood, mainly because it was convenient to pick up. Dont know what I got or if its any good. Nothing else, they make some nice footstools for the backyard :fool3: 
First type
[attachment=1734]
[attachment=1735]
[attachment=1736]


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

This has a beautiful bark, wish the wood was as pretty ! Its real tight solid wood anyway, heavy too.
[attachment=1738][attachment=1737]


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

This I hope to make some primitive chairs for the backyard with. The bark peels off like paper in little strips and leaves a beautiful red/pink surface.
[attachment=1739]
[attachment=1740]
[attachment=1741]


----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't put my finger on the first one, everything but the bark says hackberry.

The second I would say is mulberry.

The third is sycamore.

The last is cypress (?)


.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

One more piece with a little spalting. 
[attachment=1742]
[attachment=1743]
[attachment=1744]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm with Daren - question marks where I am not sure. 

1. Spalted Hackberry

2. Mulberry ?

3. Sycamore

4. Shagbark Hickory branches ?


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> One more piece with a little spalting.



I don't think the wood in the middle pic is spalted. Some kind of stain could be metal up high or just some kind of seasonal stain or diesease. 




.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

Daren and Kevin, you guys rock.
The 4th one might be hickory ? Theres no turpen smell, I thought cypress would have a fairly pungent smell, almost like a cedar ? My first thought was some weird cedar when I saw it (I have a lot to learn!)


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > One more piece with a little spalting.
> ...



I'll take your word for it, I'm starting with nothing and got a whooole lot to learn.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I'm not certain on Hickory by a long shot Daren could be right but I think he is not certain on his giuess either. . 

By the way you did a bangup job on the pics. Great images from the camera side and excellent sizing etc. on the computer side. If you can post some close-up end grain of the two we aren't sure about we might be able to narrow down or even ID for sure. 


.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> By the way you did a bangup job on the pics. Great images from the camera side and excellent sizing etc. on the computer side.
> .



Thanks Kevin. This new cell phone takes such good pics, its almost a waste of time to drag out a camera.
I'm looking at pics of shagbark hickory, and the bark seems very tough and hardened in the pics. What i have is super thin feathery bark, not much thicker or tougher than tissue paper. Peels right off.
I will take end grain shots and post them this evening.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> ...
> I'm looking at pics of shagbark hickory, and the bark seems very tough and hardened in the pics. What i have is super thin feathery bark, not much thicker or tougher than tissue paper. Peels right off.
> I will take end grain shots and post them this evening.



I know it isn't the same as mature bark, just guessing they might be that way on the branches but I have never paid much mind to the branches when I fell one. I just grab the butt log and what saw logs that are there. It is probably not SBH though. Just a WAG. 


.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, been researching the answers I got. I'm going to confirm Hackberry Mulberry and Sycamore are definitely what I have.
I guess I didnt do bad, looks like all decent usable wood ? 
Some day I'll know all this stuff, be able to id local trees by bark, its leaves or its lumber, probably memorize all the Latin names too (just the way my obsessive brain works).
But for now I sure am glad you guys are here :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Daren (Feb 8, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> The 4th one might be hickory ? Theres no turpen smell, I thought cypress would have a fairly pungent smell, almost like a cedar ? My first thought was some weird cedar when I saw it (I have a lot to learn!)



Yep ''Smell-O-Vision'' would help on forum wood ID's, some species can be IDed blindfolded if a guy has worked with it enough. (cherry, walnut, eastern red cedar...) So with a visual and smell, it's a positive ID.

I just said cypress because I have a Bald Cypress (popular ornamental yard tree up here) log in the pile out back and it looks like limbs from one...If it was not covered with fresh snow  I would snap a picture for comparison, because I was just guessing on that one. 

.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 8, 2012)

L'il ones are juniper...:yes:

p


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> L'il ones are juniper...:yes:
> 
> p



What flavor? It's not _juniperus virginiana_ at least not like I've sen before. 




.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 8, 2012)

> What flavor?



Don't have a clue!
I just know that I checked an old hard-sided samsonite bag on my last flight back from El Paso...
I NEVER check a bag!
That stuff is what was in the bag!
Juniper!:i_dunno:

p

http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Luna%20de%20Plata%2009/Winter09029.jpg


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Oh my please oh please what ever it is I want some:clapping: Trade?:clapping:



You bet Joe ! 
Will be a bit until I cut it, waiting to get my bandsaw running. I could probably use some advice on cutting it too, when I get to it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Luna%20de%20Plata%2009/Winter09029.jpg



I love Texas. Even if this isn't Texas or taken from Texas, we can see it from here. 



.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 8, 2012)

So heres a couple more pics of the mystery stump. The last is a fresh cut from a side branch, and there is a faint sweet scent from the cut, but not particularly cedarish to me. I pulled the bark up to show it better in another pic.
[attachment=1778]
[attachment=1779]
[attachment=1780]
[attachment=1781]
[attachment=1782]
[attachment=1783]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sticking with SBH.


.


----------



## Phil Morris (Feb 13, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Number 4 is definitely bald cypress--note the discontinous rings. unique to cypress in this state.------------old forester:yes:



I am with you 100% on this. I have two huge bald cypress trees in my front yard (Dallas area) and have cut off many limbs that look identical to that picture.

Phil


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 13, 2012)

I meant to update this and say I'm also convinced its cypress.
Thats a great website Phil, love the music and the Ukes !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2012)

I wish we had Cypress here. I hate to work with it but I wouldn't mind milling it. I built a large deck for a couple some years ago out of Cypress that he supplied. I breathe in every kind of sawdust (I know that's bad) around here but Cypress is the only one that has ever made me miserable. That and a really nasty old Cottonwood. 

Glad you got it ID'd finally. 

.


----------

